# Channel for installing brick mould without nails?



## mattpdx (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a couple of doors and windows replaced with Andersen products.  They used a composite brick mould for the trim (also manufactured by Andersen to match the colors).

I'd like to replace some more windows by myself, but I'm trying to figure out how the installers attached the moulding without nails:







They used some sort of channel that gets nailed to the sheathing, and then the moulding locks into place.  I'm not sure if this is a built-in feature of their moulding, or something I'd have to buy separately.  I've done all the usual searches and can't find anything about it!

Does anyone recognize this product, and what it's called, or is an integral part of the Andersen composite brick mould?

Thanks!

- Matt


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 29, 2010)

mattpdx said:


> I had a couple of doors and windows replaced with Andersen products.  They used a composite brick mould for the trim (also manufactured by Andersen to match the colors).
> 
> I'd like to replace some more windows by myself, but I'm trying to figure out how the installers attached the moulding without nails:
> 
> ...



Hello Matt!

I work for the Home Depot, and so I'm familiar with the Andersen product line. Without knowing which series & style of window you have it's difficult to give an absolute answer. Do you have a Double Hung, Casement, Sliding window? Are they series 200 or 400 windows?

You mentioned they were installed by someone else, did you have the Andersen Renewal windows installed? The reason I'm asking is because those windows are only available from the Andersen Renewal program, and are somewhat unique, so you would need someone from Andersen Renewal to help you obtain the info you are looking for.

If they are windows were purchased from a store like Home Depot, or a lumberyard, then the following answer might help you out. The picture attached below shows a Double Hung window, and the perimeter nailing flange is the part that has holes every few inches, and in the photo they showing how to attach the Auxiliary casing around 3 sides, the bottom end of the Auxiliary Casing is cut flush with sill of unit. It seems that the Auxiliary Casing is nailed on the edge, then once the job is done, the area is caulked hiding the nails. 

 The full document can be found here >http://tinyurl.com/27mz7j8 on the Andersen website. 

Let me know if works for you, or not. 

~Tangelo

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2382&stc=1&d=1291047584


----------



## mattpdx (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello!  Thanks for the comments.  This particular picture is of a sliding door, but they used the same type of brick mould for two doors and a window.  Even though it's a real pain, it is possible to order this matching brick mould from Home Depot.

What I am interested in is the white plastic strip used to attach the brick mould without using any visible nails.  I could not figure out what this strip is called or where to get it.  

Attached is a picture of the finished job with the brick mould in place.


----------



## Tangelo (Dec 3, 2010)

mattpdx said:


> Hello!  Thanks for the comments.  This particular picture is of a sliding door, but they used the same type of brick mould for two doors and a window.  Even though it's a real pain, it is possible to order this matching brick mould from Home Depot.
> 
> What I am interested in is the white plastic strip used to attach the brick mould without using any visible nails.  I could not figure out what this strip is called or where to get it.
> 
> Attached is a picture of the finished job with the brick mould in place.



Hello mattpdx, thanks for writing me back. I couldn't see your picture can you send it to me or try posting it again.

I did speak with Andersen tech support a moment ago, and I described your scenario to them, and *they wondered if you had "Andersen Renewal" windows installed, or was it a local contractor?* *If you had "Andersen Renewal" it could be a propitiatory item that only "Andersen Renewal" can only use & install themselves, so you would have to go through them. *

If it was a local contractor, then it should be a regular Andersen product that any Home Depot can order for you. I can get you the part number, but I need really close pictures of what it is. 

~Tangelo


----------



## joecaption (Jan 10, 2011)

Any brand window can be ordered with intracal J moulding. That way the face looks like brick moulding but the siding slides in behind the outside edges.


----------

